# Some more recent trail cam pics...



## mlrusch (Oct 28, 2006)

Got the memory card from my camera today. I have a week off from work, coming up. Very excited to go sit in the woods!


----------



## team.mother.flockers (Sep 11, 2009)

some pretty nice deer there.. the bottom one looks really unique from the side. good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Feather Freeks 2 (Jan 13, 2009)

nice deer!


----------

